# Brosnan Forest-I'm Back w pics!



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2008)

I had a great 3 day getaway up there. It is in Dorchester County, SC.
The former manager(25 years) has become a friend of mine in the last couple years. Every year he gets a group of 60 or so up for 3 days and this year I got the invite. I was told by many that once you get the invite you are booked every year except once you miss it then they don't ask you back.
This place has great history and great stories to go along with it.
I am learning as I go along. 
I got there Wed. for lunch and snapped a few photos.
1. Lake driving in
2. Cabin
3. Lodge
4. Bar
5. Guns of your choice to use for quail hunts.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2008)

When I got there I had decided I wasnt gonna deer hunt because I can do that at home. I went quail hunting first thing and then again thursday morning. I shot a total of 31 quail and 3 chukars. Keep in mind this is a "hunting preserve"


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2008)

After my first quail hunt I was off to do some exploring.
1.Anybody want to ride a quad?
2. Processing facility
3. Inside processing facility


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2008)

After going in the cooler I changed my mindreal quick about the deer hunting.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2008)

I had already missed Wed afternoons deer hunt so I went trout fishing.That's right, A man-made trout stream stocked with rainbows. They fought very hard and it was fun with the fly rod. You are allowed to keep 2 per day/6 total.  I brought home 4.

All tackle is supplied as well.......


----------



## nhancedsvt (Nov 1, 2008)

that looks awesome! is this place open to the public to vacation there or is it by invitation only?


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2008)

They ask you to shoot bucks with ear to ear spread and 8 pts. Here are Wed. nights deer. 40 hunters tagged 17 deer and 5 hogs.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2008)

nhancedsvt said:


> that looks awesome! is this place open to the public to vacation there or is it by invitation only?



It is by invite only. It is corporate owned and they foot the entire bill.It is also 16,000 acres.
First night meal was grilled mahi mahi and bbq ribs that fell off the bone.
appetizers were bacon wrapped scallops.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2008)

1.A 4 am fire to wake up to.
2.I was told this is the breakfast of champions so I tried it but wasnt exactly feeling like superman afterwards.
3.A pic I took on my first hunt.
I saw 2 does and 3 yearlings.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2008)

1.Nice Buck
2.Sign in for activities (no turkeys were shot this week)
3.Mission Statement
4. & 5. is for the ones who forgot something. Nothing is missed at this place.


----------



## aaronward9 (Nov 1, 2008)

wow!!! great place!!  congrats on the kills!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2008)

This is what my first evening hunt looked like.
I saw a "shooter" 8pt chasing a doe but only a marginal shot was offered. I also saw 4 does this evening.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2008)

I told you that you would like it....


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2008)

We had The Norfolk Southern Lawmen playing Thursday Night.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2008)

Friday am was a beautiful mornin in the woods. All I saw were turkeys.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2008)

I jumped on a golf cart and did some more exploring.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2008)

These deer are in the main office. The lifesize mount was found dead many years ago.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2008)

I shot skeet here and then went on my last nite's hunt.
I saw 13 does and fawns that evening.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2008)

These were taken on Friday Night. the buck on right was a bowkill. 

It was a busy 2.5 days for sure but it was fun.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 1, 2008)

*Thanks for the pics!*

Wow, that is a trip to look forward to every year!


----------



## dchfm123 (Nov 1, 2008)

That place looks awsome.  Wonder how you apply for a job


----------



## SWbowhunter (Nov 1, 2008)

I think trapped gesse on that place many moons ago when I interned with SC wildlife dept.  Do they still train and release mallards?


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 1, 2008)

Dang!!! It just kept getting better and better. Wow!!!!


----------



## Robbie101 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yall Hiring over at NS.....lol Congrats bud, looks like a great time....


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Dang man, that looked like alot of fun and a sweet place!


----------



## CassGA (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks like heaven


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 1, 2008)

Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## hunter nathan (Nov 1, 2008)

i love the pic of the buck with the black rack


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 1, 2008)

*Dang*

Make a CSX UTU brother jealous..


----------



## EMC-GUN (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice place and great series of photos. If someone told me about that place I would be hard pressed to believe them. Photos prove it! That place has EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cletus T. (Nov 2, 2008)

DANG...that place looks awesome!!!!!!!!!  I wouldn't ever want to leave that place and why would you.......it has everything you could ever want there it sounds like!!!

Thanks for sharing all the pics...........does the big lake have largemouths in it?


----------



## Craigaria (Nov 2, 2008)

Both of my parents just retired from Norfolk Southern. I used to vacation there every year as a child. Even though my parents both had over 30 years employment with the company, they still don't have enough pull to get me a hunt out there. It is mainly for the corporate executives and the high-ups in the company. I did manage to get one hunt out there with my cousin two years ago. He won an auction for a 1 day hunt at a Ducks Unlimited banquet. We saw over 40 deer each, and I passed on a couple of 120's bucks and saw a good one but was never offered a shot.

The lake in the pictures has some awesome bass fishing too! My stepdad has told me about catching 7lb bass every cast when they are schooled up.

They have their hunting set up so everyone can be successful whether you are an avid hunter or not. Every game species is very closely monitored and managed by on site biologists. They have taken some Huge whitetail on this land, year after year.

Fortunately, my cousin bought 40 acres that backs up to Brosnan, and it is prime! Can't wait to get back to S.C. and do some hunting!

Congrats on your success there! Enjoy the privledge, most people will never have the chance


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 2, 2008)

Awsome pics. Looks like you were really roughing it. I am sooooooooo  jelous.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 2, 2008)

wow..those are incredible pics..looks like the railroad is doing alright.


----------



## whchunter (Nov 2, 2008)

*Cost*

What's a trip like this cost per person?


----------



## SC Hunter (Nov 2, 2008)

Can you get me the number for that "hunting preserve" I want to apply for a job!! I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to just be able to work somewhere like that!!


----------



## typarker69 (Nov 3, 2008)

I am a supervisor with Norfolk Southern and it is great at the Forrest. I am lucky I do get to go every year and cannot wait for it every year. In fact the picture that I use is from the Forrest. I shot the two turkeys with one shot.

I am going this year or should I say 2009 from March 29 to April 1, so I don't get to deer hunt this year but cant wait for the quail and turkey.


----------



## typarker69 (Nov 3, 2008)

SWbowhunter said:


> I think trapped gesse on that place many moons ago when I interned with SC wildlife dept.  Do they still train and release mallards?



No they don't do the duck slauters any more. but it was fun when they had it. But they do have pheasent every now and them.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW !!!! Thanks For Sharing.


----------



## swhitaker (Nov 3, 2008)

This is not for 'higher ups'. Customers and clients of NS are taken for meetings and hunts.  It was purchased back when wood was used to power the steam locomotives and much of it has been sold but there is still around 13,000 acres. NS recently turned a large portion of it over to South Carolina as a permanent preserve, never to be developed, primarily for the cockaded woodpecker that is endangered.   I am proud to work for NS and have attended  hunts and vacationed with my family there during the summer.  There are some HUGE bass in the lakes.


----------



## Big Kuntry (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Dude, You make me SICK! Bragging and all that....LOL. Great Deal my friend. I would love to go there and spend my birthday and or vacation. Now, they just need a macy's in walking distance for my girl friend..


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 4, 2008)

Big Kuntry said:


> Hey Dude, You make me SICK! Bragging and all that....LOL. Great Deal my friend. I would love to go there and spend my birthday and or vacation. Now, they just need a macy's in walking distance for my girl friend..



I didnt post this to brag. It was put up to "share" this experience with everybody else on this forum. It is an amazing place and a few members here have been there. It brings back memories for them as well.  I did not know what I was invited to until I drove in the gate and it took me all of 10 seconds to realize how great this place was going to be. It was alot of fun and I'm still recovering today from it.LOL

12,000 plus acres is now in a conservation easement(not turned over to the state) allowing it to never be developed. Many places are going this route nowadays to ease the taxes and protect the land. I know of several others places falling in this category.


----------



## Soybean (Nov 4, 2008)

very entertaining thread.  nice pics


----------

